# Price



## dirk18 (Oct 30, 2008)

How much would I need to spend to set up a quality crossbow? $500-$600?


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

That price will get you shooting a quality xbow with change back! Lots of good crossbows around that price. Package on the Wicked Ridge is $499.00, Barnett has them, and XForce, Arrow Precision, Excalibur, Parker, and Darton all have bows that fall in that price range.


----------



## bonefishbill (Nov 1, 2009)

dirk18 said:


> How much would I need to spend to set up a quality crossbow? $500-$600?


Get yourself a Vertical Bow--unless your handicapped --why in the world would you want to shoot a string gun anyway?


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

bonefishbill said:


> Get yourself a Vertical Bow--unless your handicapped --why in the world would you want to shoot a string gun anyway?


Do you build your own bow and arrows? Or do you use training wheels?

And to the OP, you should be able to get a fine bow set up for that price range. If you are ebay savvy, don't be afraid of going that route. I bought mine that way and saved about 300 bucks.


----------

